# Mexico meat



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

Local Mexican grocery store had sirloin for about $7 a pound and next to it was a Mexico import for $5 a pound. It looked a little darker and I passed on it. What is your thoughts on imported meat? I have been down to the markets in Mexico and it looked like they used meat for fly catchers.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you were right to go with your first instinct. Otherwise you may have had an accident on the the way to the toilet.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I like to cut a little dark meat from time to time. But that's just the way I roll! Lmao


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

We have a Lowes Food Market here ( formerly Super S) that sells tons of Mexico meat. They also have a little bit of Nolan Ryan beef and then some simply labeled Product of USA. The Mexico stuff is definitely grass fed with very little marbling and about all I can say it is edible. I talked to the butcher there and he said the cattle do get finished in a feed lot but display very little fat. Usually the meat is very bloody and unless you have an extremely hot grill it is hard to get a char on a steak. The end product is a steamed steak and a liver taste. It is value beef and the price reflects that. Nolan Ryan is their top of the line. I have eaten steaks from Lobels NYC that are aged to perfection but are a treat once a year. The old saying is you get what you paid for and good meat follows that rule. Ten bucks a pound and up and if you have a good eye for picking steaks HEB has some good stuff. I am sure there are some markets in the city that have decent stuff but not cheap. I may have to head over to Prasek's after this.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

heb has sirloin on sale for 2.99 lb quite often ...ILL PASS ON THE MEXICO MEAT


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Grass fed beef is an acquired taste I personally like it. I grew up on a ranch and we fed our own beef. WE would keep it on grass and then would feed them for 60-90 days and butcher our own. In cold weather we would let hang just like you would a hog or deer. I love true natural beef and it don't get no better than that. Don't get me wrong I love a marbled steak too !!!!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

any cheap, lean cut I buy I use my Jaccard meat tenderizer on
then marinade the meat
it makes a huge difference

and a trick my grandparents taught me
soak bloody meat, game, fish in buttermilk overnight to draw out the blood
then rinse and prepare as you normally would


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

corriente beef, num num


or not.......................... give me USDA graded Midwest heavy beef


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

CaptJack said:


> any cheap, lean cut I buy I use my Jaccard meat tenderizer on
> then marinade the meat
> it makes a huge difference
> 
> ...


My butcher uses the 48 knife for small pieces, that's the 16 knife in the pic.
He said that the original white tenderizer series with stainless columns (as shown in the pic) is built better than the black consumer series.

Might have to get me one,


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

DirectDrive said:


> My butcher uses the 48 knife for small pieces, that's the 16 knife in the pic.
> He said that the original white tenderizer series with stainless columns (as shown in the pic) is built better than the black consumer series.
> Might have to get me one,


mine in the pic has 48 knives
3 rows of 16


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

lol, for my birthday i bought two big ribeyes for me and my wife and then these big mexico import ribeyes for everyone else that were about 2$ a pound less but just as big. when i got done grilling them, it looked like everyone else was eating a thin piece of round steak and here we were chowing down on our giant juicy ribeyes. never again, not worth it!


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

CaptJack said:


> mine in the pic has 48 knives
> 3 rows of 16


I stand corrected.
Looked like the 16.

The selling point for the black one is the cassette feature where you can pop out the knives for cleaning.

The butcher says that it's just two screws on the original (white) and the blades are out for cleaning.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*X2*

I'm with you on the grass fed taste + no hormones or steroids. That is why there are different grades of beef and you get why you pay for. It does not matter what side of the border was raised in. What makes the difference is the breed of cattle and what they have been fed. A Brahma and Angus meat will not have the same taste.

When it was safe to travel to Mexico I used to take my cooler to Monterrey and go to a place called Carnes San Juan and get a cut they call "Chuleton" It was absolutely the greatest meat.

Mexico used to export a lot of meat and live cattle off all grades to the US until the cartels took over and the ranches lost motivation in producing. That is why meat prices have had a spike in the US last few years.



CKALLTHEWAY said:


> Grass fed beef is an acquired taste I personally like it. I grew up on a ranch and we fed our own beef. WE would keep it on grass and then would feed them for 60-90 days and butcher our own. In cold weather we would let hang just like you would a hog or deer. I love true natural beef and it don't get no better than that. Don't get me wrong I love a marbled steak too !!!!


----------

